# broken collar bone advice



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Broke my collar bone pretty badly yesterday. on a hit i've done 100+ times. any one with experience with this, is there anything i can do to make it more comfortable? i have a shoulder immobilizing sling. when can i expect to be healed? when can i do light riding and when can i expect to be 100%. i know these are questions for the orthopedist but i figured i would ask you guys too. the pain isnt excruciating but it is severely uncomfortable


----------



## reigndown3 (Apr 3, 2009)

Man that sucks. I've broken both of mine multiple times and the only remedy is A) Surgery B) Rest and Ice or C) Rest, Ice, and Beer or D) Rest, Ice, Beer, and Surgery. As far as the pain, just keep it as immobilized as possible and not try and rush it. I was out 6 weeks with my first one that healed on its own, surgery will up that layoff usually. Sorry to hear about that, Singletrack IPA is a lifesaver! 

BTW: Strength in Numbers ships soon.... play+ repeat!


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

ive been concussed before, broken fingers/toes, sprained ankles/wrists. i was due for my first semi-serious injury, just never thought it would be on a feature i had been so comfortable on. thanks for he advice, will definitely be purchasing strength in numbers!


----------



## brickbrick (Jun 23, 2008)

reigndown3 said:


> ...A) Surgery B) Rest and Ice or C) Rest, Ice, and Beer...
> BTW: Strength in Numbers ships soon.... play+ repeat!


+1. I broke mine in 3 places last year, got surgery 2 days after accident, and was back on the bike in 3 weeks. It took about another month before I was 100%.


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

EXTREMELY SORE POINT with me. Green stick broken, end sticking thru the skin, went to the local sports med doc and told them I wanted it plated. He refused and when I got a second opinion I got the ole boy networked answer that its not needed, you'll be fine etc. BULL PUCKY! it healed with about an inch overlap which makes my whole right side 'smaller' than the left. It doesnt hurt but neither does it feel right. I think it affects my breathing a little and I read that long term it can cause lung issues. 
Another issue is the bone rotates when broken from the stuff attached to it pulling on it so those muscles etc now have too little motion on one side and too much on the other. 
I could go on but IF you now have a two piece collar bone I'd do ANYTHING to get it plated. Don't know your situation, I'm not a doctor but if I had it to do again, I'd make it happen. I'm double pissed that they refused even when I said I'd pay out of pocket, F the insurance co.
I feel so strongly about it, IF I hit the lottery, I'm going to have it cut apart and put together right even though I'm now 61 years old> I'm guessing they thought at 49 when it happened racing motocross, I was done and as such not an athlete needing a proper shoulder.
Just talkin about it makes it almost hurt :skep:


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

fwiw, wear that sling tight. slacking on it to make it more comfy will only make it heal worse. expect to be out for about 6 weeks. but just because you can't ride, doesn't mean you can't do trail maintenance...


----------



## downhillur (Sep 2, 2009)

Make SURE you are not taking that sling off too early. I made that mistake, kept me from riding for MUCH longer than originally expected.


----------



## gratefulbiker (Mar 15, 2004)

You'll probably hear differing opinions on this, but if you can have it repaired, do it. Broke mine a couple seasons back and was told it would heal on its own. Told the doc I had no intentions of changing my lifestyle and his response was "Yeah, we should probably get in there and fix it then". Ended up with a plate and 8 screws and in a sling for a couple months while all the connective tissue healed back up. Took another couple months to get back to 100% and have been trouble free since.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

1. Get a cross brace and run it tight
2. Get some Great Mender and harness your chi
3. Play MX vs ATV Reflex
4. Don't stress out the bone when it's healing - the new bone material is like bubble gum and if you stress it or keep raising your arm above your head it will get pissed off at you and that's badddd mmkay


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Cross brace, got a pic? and should i really check out great mender?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i'm wearing a clavicle brace in my pic above, but they look like this...










keeping it tight keeps your shoulders pulled up and back into their proper place...


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Get it plated if possible, both of mine are overlapped an inch and have cause major shoulder problems over the years.


----------



## ryantgustafson (Feb 1, 2012)

Just ice to reduce the swelling and take ibuprofen for the pain. no more than 1200mg per dose and no more than 4000mg per day. Make sure you wear the sling as much as possible, this is the most important thing. A good friend of mine did not wear a sling very often when he broke his collarbone and it didn't heal right. If you place one finger on top of the other, that's what the xray looked like. He had to get it rebroken and reset. Just take it easy until it's all better and enjoy the time you get to relax


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

where can i get one of those braces? i have heard so many mixed opinions on getting it plated, still not sure where i stand on it


----------



## Mud Gecko (Apr 16, 2011)

I'll echo what most have said here, take it easy, don't rush back. Xbox, beer and painkillers 

I broke my collarbone quite badly in November last year and had a plate and screws put in to hold it together, I was back on the bike in about 4 weeks. I still dont feel 100% but I can do push ups now so it's definately getting stronger. 

FWIW, I plan on getting the plate and screws taken out towards the end of this year.

Good luck, heal up soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

csermonet said:


> where can i get one of those braces?


you should be able to get them at a number of places. i don't remember exactly where i got mine, but i feel like i just went to the hospital and bought one from the store that sells the crutches and other related stuff. you can probably also get them at walgreens or a similar style pharmacy based store...


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

its encouraging to see how fast everyone has recovered. is that brace something i should definitely get? rather than the shoulder immobilizer which is basically just my arm in a sling..


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

get the brace. the sling is useless...


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

how many mm is it displaced?? x ray pics? i broke mine and had surgery one week later. within two months i was hucking 50 footers again. it's been about 8 months now and i considered myself 100% a long time ago.

ive heard people who get bad breaks and opt out of surgery regret it later. they are in pain for a lot of time, they lose range of motion, and shoulder sags to one side. you'll also grow a big bump of calcified bone later.

if it's less than 20mm of displacement it's probably okay... if it's more than that, consider a plate. i'm leaving my plate in for extra strength :madman::madman:



>


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Slings are garbage. don't bother with that shiet. Like other people were saying- go to an orthopedic surgeon and get their opinion before anything else. If the break is too wide and the bone is spaced away you'll have to get surgery. My homie had a 22mm gap and didn't get surgery (no health insurance) and now has a really tweaked right collarbone lump. But if it's not too bad you should definitely do the following:

You can buy a nice cross brace at any good pharmacy, or at least I'd hope so... 
Order online here: Hely Weber Clavicle Brace/Splint #661 | CHEAPEST DME-Direct

Great Mender, use it. Even if just for placebo, it will help. Drink with tea, 3 times a day.
Order online here: Great Mender Teapills, The - Heaven & Earth Chinese Medicine Healing Center

Also, I started pedalling a road bike on a trainer about 2 weeks in just to get the blood flowing and help healing process. It's going to suck but you'll forget all about it in 2 months haha

Healing Vibes Homie!


----------



## Brace1 (Jan 12, 2004)

Just broke mine two months ago, had the plate and screws. Had a followup xray 1 month after surgery and the bone wasn't healing (callousing he called it) so told me to lay low for another month. This past Monday had a second xray and all is healed well this time (phew, was I relieved). I'm relatively old at 45 yrs old, but didn't expect it to take so long to heal. I start therapy next week, and anxious to get this all behind me. The xrays above look almost identical to mine.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

mine is completely snapped in half but the two bones are now resting on each other, with a slight overlap. i go back to the orthopedist at the end of next week to determine if surgery will be needed. i think i will request surgery, i dont want lop sided shoulders or to lose range of motion, we will see how things go i suppose


----------



## Mud Gecko (Apr 16, 2011)

I suppose you could say I was a little unlucky, I snapped the top of my clavicle off and shattered the top piece. The doctors here in Aus gave me the option of surgery or let it heal on its own, I went for surgery...

This is when it first happened.



This is the plate...


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

I broke my collarbone(s) 4 times, never had any surgery, always with a sling.
Just listen to your doctor and don't rush it.

To sleep I used 2 pillows stuffed around my upper body, so you stayed on your back during the sleep.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

my broter broke his last year exactly 7 weeks to the day we were due to fly out to whistler.... 
there are a few things you can do and take to ease and speed up recovery,,, first off obviously depends on your age and phsyical fitness, is it a simple clean break or will it require surgary,,,
if its a simple clean break like colins was then you can aid the recovery process by, 
cutting out alcohol. cutting out sugary foods and fatty foods, as these all slow down bone growth, go on a fat free diet, eating lots of fresh veg fresh fish, ( high in omega b3) take suppliments like calcium, vitamins, theres another suppliment to but i cant remember what its called now, 
if possible try not to take any painkillers, as these slow down recovery by reducing swelling/histomines which the body naturally produces to protect and help the unjured body part recover, 

do a google search all the info is on their mate,,,, 
col was out of his sling and spinning gentle road miles after about 3 weeks, he made it to whistler, though his muscles had wasted away and he didnt have much strengh in his right shoulder/arm.... 
its gonna be a painful recovery with plenty of sleepless nights, but you will get there mate, try to stay positive, eat healthily and get plenty of rest.


----------



## scaryfast (Apr 23, 2004)

Friends of mine who have broke their collarbone have regretted NOT having surgery. If you have insurance, I'd recommend going that route. I guess it depends on the break but regardless, I'd rather be closer to 100% than risking feeling not right on the bike.


----------



## Uphill=sad (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm a rehabilitation doctor who works in a rehab ward and have seen a lot of clavicles and pretty much anything else people can fracture, shatter, tear or destroy. I've also broken a few bones myself, including clavicles x2.

The clavicle is a nasty bone to break as any shoulder movement can cause pain, especially when you roll on it sleeping. Pain killers are you're friend in the initial stage, they will take the edge off the pain and make it much more bearable. Its the most painful bone i have broken, although it should only be bad for a week or two at the most. Keeping it immobile and reducing you're activity is about the only things you can do, while sleeping try to use pillows to stop any turning during the night, or sleep in a semi upright position.

Healing time is typically 4-8 weeks, although I would recommend not riding as soon as you can, another fall will break it easily, and it happens easily when you are out of practice. After 3 months it should be feeling close to normal, but it might take 6-12 months to get back to or close to 100%. Do your rehab!

A sling, that is PROPERLY fitted is important as it takes the load off the shoulder complex, in which normally the clavicle acts to transmits forces from the limb to the axial skeleton and it also supports and holds the shoulder up.

A clavicular brace is also another decent option that has been mentioned, it helps 'pullup' and retract the shoulder, aids in alignment of the clavicle. normally you would have it fitted by a qualified technician and have it tightened everyday or two. Its a good option to ask your orthro about.

In regards to surgery I have a different view to most other people here, I would NOT have the surgery or request it unless the ortho was strongly recommending that pathway - and obviously they are the most qualified person to make that decision. Surgery outcomes are usually pretty good, but I would not think they are better than no surgery (taking into account the extent of trauma and the delay in surgery). Why? unlikely but surgery goes bad and you die - very small chance, surgery goes bad and you need another, infections and complications, the potential need to have screws removed at a later date - not common.

Its you decision on surgery and if the orthro recommends it I highly recommend a second opinion, after all its your body and you want the best outcome.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i'm reading this thread with a broken collarbone. i'm having a hard time drinking beer and playing video games. any reason to keep living?


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

i have searched high and low for the clavicular brace, i cannot find it locally. maybe have to search more after the weekend. thanks for all the replies and advice. saturnine, when did you break yours?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

csermonet said:


> i have searched high and low for the clavicular brace, i cannot find it locally. maybe have to search more after the weekend. thanks for all the replies and advice. saturnine, when did you break yours?


monday


----------



## FastZR1 (Aug 10, 2008)

I broke my right collar bone on April 12th. On the 18th I had surgery and a plate with 7 screws installed. I've ridden my bike only two times since and that was on the road for 3 mins. I still have some soreness so I'm not wanting to push it. I ditched the sling 2 weeks after the surgery and I have most of my motion back in my shoulder now. I go back to the surgeon Tuesday and I'll see what she says.

Good luck on the recovery.

Here you go...
Broken Clavicle and some surgery


----------



## srth (Jun 16, 2012)

*any ideas?*

I've talked to the doctors, heard various different opinions but I was hoping to get some insight from folks who have actually been through the recovery process..

Here are some pics of the collar bone.

Docs have said to wait a few weeks before determining if surgery is necessary. The displacement was about 20mm...what do you guys think? No surgery? Wait a while then maybe surgery, surgery right away?

nobody is responsible for anything said in this post...

Thanks!!!


----------



## Mud Gecko (Apr 16, 2011)

I would say get surgery ASAP. The quicker you get it done the quicker you'll be healed up and back on a bike. Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## srth (Jun 16, 2012)

thanks for your reply mudgecko...I just don't see how this can "naturally" just lower 20mm and heal itself in a reasonable amount of time....but maybe


----------



## Uphill=sad (Dec 8, 2011)

I have broken a few clavicles, the second time I broke mine there was more than 40mm displacement, it healed no problems at all, 12 years later there's only the smallest of bumps to feel.

Bone is very active material the osteoblasts and osteoclasts are constantly remodeling all of your bones, if there is a displacement - it will heal, especially if your young and otherwise healthy. Retracting the shoulder would help alignment - did the Surgeons or Dr's suggest/prescribe a brace?

If i was you I'd probably not have the surgery if I had to wait weeks, you lose you current healing time. But lots of people on here have said take the surgery... no right or wrong answer. You have had varying opinions - what have the Surgeons said?

Did they stick a 3-lead ecg on you at admission?


----------



## bballr4567 (Mar 12, 2006)

My god, im a student xray technologist and whoever took your shoulder shots needs to go back to school. That is a lot of irrelevant anatomy in there. 

Speedy recovery to you!


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

I am now 3.5 weeks into mine, no surgery, only a sling for my arm. Stopped wearing the sling yesterday, only because i'm sick of it. The injury isn't painful anymore, but it is most definitely not healed yet. Very limited with what i can do with that side of my body. I would say atleast 2 more weeks to go to feel somewhat normal, and longer before I should get back on the bike. I seemed to be under the impression from other people that i would be riding again in 4-5 weeks max but it will definitely be longer than that for me. Not sure why, I am 23 years old, been an athlete all my life and don't live too terribly unhealthily. Anyways, this sure has been a shitty and inconvenient injury. Can't get comfortable to save my life, can't sleep properly, can't work, can't ride, hard to eat with the non dominant arm. Can't wait to get healthy again this sucks! I'm already planning a resort trip so that makes it better i suppose


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

drink...lots of porn...drink...eat....drink...porn drink,...porn, drink, eat drink, porn drink


----------



## srth (Jun 16, 2012)

*Uphill=sad* - thanks so much for your opinion. The surgens were reluctant to suggest surgery and said to wait a few weeks. They perscribed a sling but not the figure 8 brace. I am going into ask about the brace tomorrow. I think retracting the shoulder might be very important in this case. If you think about it logically, if I keep my arm down and shoulders back, hopefully the bone will lower and fuse with the other...i honestly don't want the surgery if it really won't be a significant help...I will ask tomorrow if they did a 3-lead ecg on admission...thank you

*csermonet* hope you finish up healing 100%...yeah this sure does suck, sleeping has been no fun...


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Hope all goes well for you too. I hope when i go for my next orthopedist appt that everything is okay, my bone is visually displaced from the original location, and the corner of the broken bone is trying to poke through the skin. I know it will calcify and leave a lump eventually, but when I look in the mirror you can definitely see the right collarbone is in a different position than the left. I imagine it will have some sort of effect on the range of motion. Am anxious to be healed 100% to see if there is any lingering damage to the ligaments, muscle, shoulder joint, etc. Can't really exercise yet to see how it will perform.


----------



## Mfour (Jun 16, 2012)

sorry to hear I hope you get well soon


----------



## srth (Jun 16, 2012)

sorry to get off topic but I would also be great to hear any comments or insight on the other part of the accident...what a nightmare. Now that I had surgery on the leg, the ankle is swelling up real bad and I feel like something tore the other night in my knee and it won't heal...xrays attached


God bless

Rob


----------



## Mud Gecko (Apr 16, 2011)

Damn Rob, that looks bad! What happened if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## supercusty (Nov 17, 2008)

I just broke my Tib and fib six weeks ago and had a rod put in the next day. Going to see the doctor Thursday to see if I can put weight on it. I am stoked and ready to burn these crutches. Hopefully I will be riding soon as I am loosing my mind.


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

Surgery. Its been about 10 months since I broke mine, and its still in pieces thanks to a **** doctor. Get surgery and get it now.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i've had two breaks now (one currently) and neither one has required surgery. i'm curious as to why so many are suggesting surgery right away? one of my breaks was pretty significant and the second one was an unusual break. i'm at around the 6-week mark and all is as it should be. it seems that with the american health program this surgery would carry with it a significant cost. whereas here in canada, the surgery would be covered and yet no one seems to actually go through with it.


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

For me, I broke mine last July; its now June of the following year. If I had had surgery, I would have been healed by now. However, I am still broken. My xrays look similar to the OP










This is the xray from two months ago. Thus, I am recommending surgery. Am I a doctor? Nope. Did he ask for opinions? Yep.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

I broke mine when I was younger. My main advice is to not rush getting back into action. I decided it was a good idea to go water skiing a few weeks before I was "cleared" to start using it normally again. Years later it still gets sore here and there, usually when I'm fatigued.


----------



## srth (Jun 16, 2012)

*Mud Gecko* - believe it or not I was driving home from a ride and was ran off the road...car flipped 5 times, most would say I shouldn't be writing this post...

*saturnine, CombatMutt* - Everyone's opinions are very helpful in helping me weigh the advantages and disadvantages of surgery...I am still reluctant but will probably make the decision after seeing the doc in 10 days.

*supercusty* - hope your up and walkin soon man!

thanks a ton for the insight!!!!

Rob


----------



## Mud Gecko (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow. I hope you've got good people around you to help. Take your time and get healed up properly mate, good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Country Cat (May 21, 2012)

I just broke my clavicle this past sunday. My brakes stopped functioning well enough to help me effectively navigate a muddy turn and I slipped and smashed my shoulder into small tree, and my face into the muddy mossy ground. THEN I continued to fall off the trail and landed into a healthy patch of stinging nettles. The irony of the insult injury made me laugh for a while as a hiked 3 miles back to my car in pain. 

It really freaked me out when I heard the bones crunch, I have never broken anything before besides my nose (3x's), and that is nothing compared to this.

The doc has me scheduled for surgery, the bones moved almost an inch since my first Xray. and in 2 braces, sleeping is terrible, the meds make me feel dumb, and I am dying to be out and active... I know some are not into the surgery bit but the 2 docs said my clavicle would be shorter and I would have a nasty boney mass "if" it was just left to heal equaling less mobility. They also said surgery would get me back on my feet much faster. 

This is the best Xray ever.... lol


----------



## bballr4567 (Mar 12, 2006)

Do you not have a second view?? I wonder how displaced it is. 

And yes, fail for the necklace. lol


----------



## Country Cat (May 21, 2012)

The second Xray, the next morning.... No gold chain in this one unfortunately.

You can see how much things moved overnight, despite being very careful, with braces on and sleeping on my back.


----------



## bballr4567 (Mar 12, 2006)

Damn man. That is a pretty decent displacement. My hospital is near a horse track and you'd be surprised at how many people we see with the same exact looking fracture.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

bballr4567 said:


> Damn man. That is a pretty decent displacement. My hospital is near a horse track and you'd be surprised at how many people we see with the same exact looking fracture.


how many horses?


----------



## bballr4567 (Mar 12, 2006)

saturnine said:


> how many horses?


Quite a few. It's Ellis Park if you want to look it up.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

bballr4567 said:


> Quite a few. It's Ellis Park if you want to look it up.


i meant how many horses come in with the same fracture?


----------



## bballr4567 (Mar 12, 2006)

saturnine said:


> i meant how many horses come in with the same fracture?


Ahhh, see, that is why I said how many people we see in with the same fracture. People as in riders. :thumbsup:


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Looks nasty. I am finally going back to work on July 9th, after 40+ days of doing absolutely nothing. I can tell its not 100%, but its good enough to go back to working construction. I should probably wait another 3 weeks to ride, but I plan on riding in the next week or so. Heal up quick man! Its a very annoying injury, be ready to sit on your ass for a few weeks at minimum.


----------



## Country Cat (May 21, 2012)

40+ days of doing nothing! Gosh I am just starting my 40 days....after surgery next wednesday. I just cleaned all the mud off my bike today, I am feeling it now, that was a mistake. At least my bike is almost ready for whenever I can get back on it.


----------



## FastZR1 (Aug 10, 2008)

I had my surgery 18 April. Raced the Snow Shoe race #1 June 8th/9th even though i was 30 seconds off the pace. Feeling real good now and my fitness is back. I'll be racing Nationals at Beech in 2 weeks. Feeling great now.


----------



## Country Cat (May 21, 2012)

Well I had my surgery July 11th, its now the 14th and I am still hurtin! I hate the fact that I have to take pain meds but it is the only way I am able to sleep and move. I will post a pic of the new x-ray when I can, 1 plate 6 screws, and something they called a bone stitch, looks like a staple. I think I may have lost a little bit if feeling in a small Silver dollar sized spot above my armpit, but everything is all out of whack still so we will have to see. Actually the way they positioned me during surgery has been the most difficult part of my recovery. They tweaked my neck VERY bad and it feels like the tried to pull my shoulder out of socket too. 3 days later and now my neck is just starting to feel back to normal. My wife got me a little horseshoe pillow and it is awesome! To people who go the surgery route in the future I recommend limbering up before hand if possible. Just in case the doc torques you roughly when you are knocked out!


----------



## Country Cat (May 21, 2012)

*Forgot to add this photo/update*

Over a year later, I still have hardly any feeling near my injury. I thought I would post a the pick of my titanium plate. Maybe it will help the next person that does a search. Crash happened July 1st 2012, Surgery around the 11th or so, back to pull-ups and riding/racing that September, pain is here in 2013 whenever the plate is bumped, and on other random occasions. I am glad I got the surgery, they said my shoulder would be shorter if I didn't, and the scar is minor but still pretty sweet. Since the injury I ride 99% more and have a fear of small trees...


----------

